# Weight loss help



## Thadyce (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you guys know of a way that I can burn fat and gain muscle at the same time. I'm trying to get my weight off so that I can be faster and more agile, but I have a lot of body fat that slows me down. How can I burn off the fat, I currently use Insanity, would that help me gain agility?


----------



## Scott T (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the same problem. I'm not morbidly obese, I'm ****ing fat. For the last three weeks I've been doing a few miles on the treadmill every night and eating uncooked veggies at work, along with V8 to drink. Protien-laced dinner. So far I've been averaging 3-4 lbs per week I do this (two straight weeks). Unfortunately I gain a couple lbs again on my week off... 

I'm not going to worry about the muscle gain until I get back down to about 270. Until then I'm focusing wholly on weight loss. 

Be warned, though. My daily calorie intake is about 1500.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 26, 2013)

take a look at couch to 5k, if learning how to run, great for cardio and burning fat.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/

The paleo diet if your serious about shedding the pounds.

Or both if your looking to change your life style.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rframe (Apr 26, 2013)

You guys need to give yourselves time, you're not going to lose a ton of weight in 3 weeks.  The key is consistency and sustainability... going nuts for a week just messes up your body chemistry.  Get a healthy calorie deficit every day and watch what happens in 2-3 months.

1. Adjust your diet.  Eat lots of fruits and veggies and drink lots of water, try to go for lots of bulky foods with high fiber content if you're used to eating a lot of crap, you need to fill your belly to stay satisfied (apples, oranges, spinach, kale, etc).  Eat 6 small meals throughout the day to keep something in your stomach so you dont reach for junk food.  If you have a sweet tooth, only allow yourself one treat per day and try to make it something as good as you can (a small handful of honey granola with some m&m's).  Try using programs like Livestrong, Fitday, etc to keep track of how many calories you actually eat each day, you might be surprised where you are picking up a lot of excessive calories and can easily cut/replace things.

2. Get in at least 30 minutes of cardio each day, I recommend running at a fast jog pace, as the best return on your time (use a heart rate monitor on various cardio activities and you'll see what I mean).

Add in 1-2 Tabata sessions for intensity.  A Tabata is an interval set where you go as hard as you can for 20 seconds (no really, I mean hard, you should be wasted after 20 seconds), take a 10 second rest, then repeat 8 times total (4 minutes).  You can download (or make) MP3 files with a fight bell ringing every 20 and 10 second interval, overlaid over some upbeat music... works great.   Try to pick 3-4 exercises to cycle through and try to balance pushing and pulling movements (push-ups, pull-ups, situps, burpees, etc).  If you can get in two sessions per day, all the better, but keep it sustainable.

Try to target around a 1,000 calorie deficit per day (again track it in a calorie application for a couple weeks and you'll see what changes you need to make to your diet).  This is a healthy level that will burn exactly 2 pounds of body fat per week.   I've seen this work time and time again.  Do this for two months and you will have lost 16 pounds of body fat.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 27, 2013)

Weight lost fast, is regained fast.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scott T (Apr 27, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Weight lost fast, is regained fast.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Now does that bit of wisdom include an excercise regimen or just diet. f you're talking strictly diet, I'd agree.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 27, 2013)

Scott T said:


> Now does that bit of wisdom include an excercise regimen or just diet. f you're talking strictly diet, I'd agree.



Thats right, fad diets that strip weight fast, come back fast. Its the long haul for the serious.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 28, 2013)

Take a serious look at what you eat (as in food diary) and try to gain some insight into your dietary habits from that. Then be realistic about what you change.  If your diet is basically balanced and you generally like the kinds of food you eat, consider less radical modifications.  Reduce portion size, snack more frequently on healthy lower calorie foods. Train your sweet tooth to enjoy a piece of fruit and skip the ice cream, for example. The goal is to eat a good diet with fewer calories and not be on a diet. If you can increase whole grains, avoid processed food and carry out or fast food for the most part.  The closer you are to garden fresh and home prepared the easier it is to avoid hidden calories. Prepare foods in lower calorie methods. Bake or broil, instead of fry. Avoid high fat sauces most of the time.  A pound of weight loss requires eating 3500 Cal. less than you burn, so there  is no fast track to serious weight loss.  I think you are better off adapting to a diet you can be happy with for the rest of you life than trying to deprive yourself for short term loss and then reverting to a diet that has excess calories.  Excercise helps to preserve muscle and burn a few more calories but remember that a 300 calorie workout is negated by one candy bar so for the average individual, excercise is not the primary route to weight loss. Excercise, improves conditioning, preserves muscle and helps ensure that the calories you burn come from fat stores. The health benefits of exercise are reason enough to continue exercising. Again I advise a routine you can sustain over the years, not just a short term slash and burn regimen.  It can work. I've lost over 60# on such a program and have not felt deprived or like I was dieting at all.  Good luck and have patience.


----------



## martial sparrer (Apr 28, 2013)

for burning fat and gaining muscle.....full body work out like sprawls, burpees, going from standing to the floor and back up again....add in light weight training....raw veggies worked for me cuz they fill your stomache.....at night time...if you get hungry but you are tired...go to bed for the night....you wont believe how much weight you can lose by sleeping.....most important in my mind is controlling calories.....and when yu do a workout try to work out multiple muscles.....llosing weight and gaining muscle is pure pain and suffering.....good luck


----------



## rstabler (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been trying to use one of these to intensify my workouts. I doubt it actually simulates high altitude breathing, but it does make things harder. I figure the more difficult I make things, the more it makes my body work as a unit.


----------



## crushing (Jan 2, 2014)

rframe said:


> Try to target around a 1,000 calorie deficit per day (again track it in a calorie application for a couple weeks and you'll see what changes you need to make to your diet).  This is a healthy level that will burn exactly 2 pounds of body fat per week.   I've seen this work time and time again.  Do this for two months and you will have lost 16 pounds of body fat.



Nice suggestion on the diet tracking app.   Calories have context.  When I stopped counting calories and started counting carbs the weight dropped off me.  I used MyFitnessPal, http://www.myfitnesspal.com , to track my diet which is based pretty much on the Primal Blueprint http://www.marksdailyapple.com.  I lost 60 pounds, my wife 20, my father-in-law 70, and a co-worker just announced over the holidays that he has lost 100 pounds.  I hadn't really changed my exercise program.  It turned out that was fine, I just couldn't out-exercise the poor diet recommendations of MyPlate (formerly known as the Food Pyramid).


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2014)

New Year's resolutions are something I actually do make for myself.  Last year I tried something different, rather than the usual self-deprecating stuff (exercise more, lose weight, blah blah blah....), I decided to set a long-term goal with the purpose of building better habits.   I'm a hiking fanatic, so I set my goal as 52 hikes in 52 weeks, and defined what a "hike" would be -- at least 2.5 hours on trail, with a pack.  

For me, this worked really well.  With this goal in mind, I started looking at more ways I could achieve my goals.  This lead to a "dream" volunteer job, and other shifts in my lifestyle that lead to me doing things I simply wasn't doing before.


----------



## Maximilian.Campeon (Oct 4, 2014)

I started doing core training from youtube videos, it's been working pretty good. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuO05SxglnU
Good luck with your health program! - Max


----------

